# MedicineNet- buspirone, Buspar (Discontinued brand in the US)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Title: buspirone, Buspar (Discontinued brand in the US)
Category: Medications
Created: 12/31/1997 12:00:00 AM
Last Editorial Review: 12/10/2013 12:00:00 AM

View the full article


----------

